# 5 things I hate



## BaitCaster (May 6, 2010)

1. Grey's Anatomy
2. Carp
3. The dentist's needle in the mouth
4. Grey's Anatomy
5. um.......Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Jim (May 6, 2010)

1, coworkers that get ahead and don't do anything useful.
2, New York Yankees
3, Gummi Bears
4, Bills
5, texting while driving


----------



## Deadmeat (May 7, 2010)

1. I like hate the incessant use of the word "like" when like people can't like make a like complete sentence without like using "like" like ten times.
2. People who insist on loading their boat only after they've blocked the ramp.
3. Working on decomposed bodies (don't go there).
4. Getting a fish hook in my anatomy.
5. Grey's Anatomy.


----------



## Jim (May 7, 2010)

Deadmeat said:


> 1. I like hate the incessant use of the word "like" when like people can't like make a like complete sentence without like using "like" like ten times.
> 2. People who insist on loading their boat only after they've blocked the ramp.
> 3. Working on decomposed bodies (don't go there).
> 4. Getting a fish hook in my anatomy.
> 5. Grey's Anatomy.


 :LOL2:


----------



## poolie (May 7, 2010)

Hmmm... if I have to narrow it down to 5 things.

1) Stupid people.
2) Sitting in traffic (usually due to someone listed above).
3) People who text while driving
4) Stepping in a doggy land-mind -- with 4 large dogs it happens more than I care.
5) Not being able to fish every day

Wow, number 1 pretty much covered most of my gripes in life 8) 

I am thankful however that I'm never watched Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Froggy (May 7, 2010)

The cast of "Friends"
Red Sox Nation
Purchase No beer before 12 on Sunday
John Mc Cain ( because of the Palin factor)

and last but not least Lawnmover noise on Sundays....

Monday's


----------



## BassAddict (May 7, 2010)

1. Leland, Mississippi
2. the cold
3. text shorthand
4. citrus
5. ingrown toenails


Sure its only 5 cause I can keep going!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (May 7, 2010)

1. toyota's
2. prices of busch going over $12 a case
3. bills
4. polititions
5. hoytie toyie's


----------



## Nevillizer (May 7, 2010)

1. Long "honey do" lists
2. Short budgets
3. Hypocrites
4. Incessant rudeness
5. Empty coolers :!: 

Oh, and Greys Anatomy.


----------



## BassNBob (May 7, 2010)

Getting skunked
Missing a strike
Losing a fish
Outboard quitting
People that don't fish


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (May 7, 2010)

> People that don't fish



:LOL2: good one


----------



## Truckmechanic (May 7, 2010)

1. Senkos. . . . I think they were sent by the devil. Lol
2. People who hog the ramp
3. Other boaters who fly by me within 10 feet, running wide open and there is 100 feet of open water for them back off into.
4. Gas Prices
5. Hemmoriods


----------



## cyberflexx (May 7, 2010)

1. Fishing when its pouring the rain
2. Idiots blocking the fast lane on the interstate
3. When you ask someone a question, they dont answer you
4. Stomach aches while being on the boat ( why i pop 2 immodium ADs before a tourny)
5. Blanking in a bass tournament ( I've done that many times )


----------



## KMixson (May 7, 2010)

1. Driving in the vicinity of stupid drivers
2. Having to do coworkers work because of their laziness 
3. Temperature above 80 degree's
4. Picking 40 acres of field corn by hand (been there done that)
5. Judge Judy


----------



## Jim (May 7, 2010)

Truckmechanic said:


> 1. Senkos. . . . I think they were sent by the devil. Lol


 :-k


----------



## Truckmechanic (May 7, 2010)

Jim said:


> Truckmechanic said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Senkos. . . . I think they were sent by the devil. Lol
> ...



I have bought at least 200 dollars worth in every make color and brand and I still can not catch a fish on them...I have read and searched the internet for info and still no catches. I even went fishing with a guy that loves them and he couldn't help me catch a fish on them... :?


----------



## hossthehermit (May 7, 2010)

1. Naggers - my first 3 wives nagged at me all the time
2. Neggers - don't matter what it is, they're negative - too cold, too hot, too wet, too dry
3. Eggers - house got egged one time, caught the kids that did it. They were tired by the time they
got it cleaned up.
4. Beggars - nobody gave me nothin', I had to work for it.
5. Veggers - excuse me, but meat is GOOD for you


----------



## nathanielrthomas (May 7, 2010)

1. Work
2. Ex-Wife
3. Oysters
4. Warm Beer(when I'm sober)
5. Condoms


----------



## BottomDweller (May 8, 2010)

1 traffic
2 mini vans (even though we are probably going to have to get one)
3 Surfers when I am trying to fish at beach
4 people not acknowledging when you say hello
5 boiled eggs


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 8, 2010)

1. Friends who don't act like friends
2. Other hunters
3. Dog walkers while I'm trying to hunt
4. Kayakers blowing through the pads I'm froggin'
5. Anyone else on the road


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 8, 2010)

nathanielrthomas said:


> 5. Condoms




Lol I was thinking it, but didn't say it. Beggers can't be choosers, but gimmie a break :lol: .


----------



## Specknreds (May 8, 2010)

1. Oil in my fishing grounds
2. Politicians
3. Bad weather that won't let me fish (LIKE TODAY)
4. Idiots on the water 
5. OH YEA!! DID I SAY FISHING CLOSURE DUE TO OIL IN THE WATER!!! GRRRR!!!!!


----------



## azekologi (Jun 2, 2010)

I'll keep these fishing related just 'cuz it's easier:

Snags that won't come undone.

Sangs that won't come undone with a brand-spankin new lure I just tied on!

That stupid pivot pin on the TM that has almost fallen into the lake about 50 times!

That honest-to-goodness big one that gets within a foot of net range and magically spits the hook!?!

Driving the the lake, staging the boat, just about to get on the ramp, and realizing the plug's on my workbench in the garage! Aaaarrrggghhh!


----------



## breachless (Jun 2, 2010)

Ooh me too!

#1 - hip-hop guys that call themselves "musicians" because they can click with a mouse on a computer to make beats
#2 - greedy politicians (eg: pretty much ALL of them...)
#3 - getting up in the morning to find there is no coffee left in the cupboard
#4 - getting off of work early to go fishing, and then finding that your vehicle you use to pull your boat to the landing won't start...
#5 - people at work that think they know a thing or two about computers because they once replaced a hard drive in their computer at home... Surprisingly enough, these people are FAR worse than those that don't know anything at all about computers. 

...

Really? I can only pick five??? I could go on and on like this for days!


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Jun 2, 2010)

-Liars
-Cheaters
-Freeloaders
-Traffic
-Losing your favorite lure, only to replace it and quickly lose it again


----------



## Rat (Jun 2, 2010)

1) Career Politicians
2) Welfare as a lifestyle
3) Political correctness
4) Blamers- What happened to personal responsibility?
5) A dull knife


----------



## Gunner (Jun 2, 2010)

1. people that drink frappachino's.
2. people flying by in a no wake zone while im trying to catch a monster.
3. it's been said a few times but losing a good lure.(i've had 4 rapala x-raps and maybe casted with them 7 times. caught a smally on the first one and i run into a snag everytime now)
4. 9mm's 
5. IED's


----------



## FishingBuds (Jun 2, 2010)

1. PETA :!: 
2. Constipation [-X 
3. People who like to argue :roll: 
4. Vegetarians :shock: 
5 And our current goverment leaders #-o


----------



## bassonater (Jun 5, 2010)

1. Ski boats an jet skis

2. The way my wife keeps asking why I have so much fishing tackle

3. hooks in my body anywhere :shock: 

4.people who see you catching fish,and they come an try to push you off that spot. [-X 

5.people who park in the handicapped parking spots an the aren't handicapped


----------



## fish devil (Jun 5, 2010)

:twisted: 1 Dallas Cowboys
2 Not being able to fish
3 Boring movies 
4 Sitting in traffic
5 Working late


----------

